# Cnc or plc



## FABERGAS (31 يوليو 2011)

انا عايز اعرف اي لغة احسن دلوقتى cnc ولا plc بس ياريت اللى يحط رد يكون مقدر المسولية انى هعتمد على الكلام ده وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (31 يوليو 2011)

fabergas قال:


> انى هعتمد على الكلام ده وشكرا



حتعتمد على الكلام دة في ايه؟ عشان الناس تعرف تجاوبك صح
يعني من الآخر، وضح سؤالك أكتر، واكتب تفصيلات أكتر عن السؤال، وعن خلفية السؤال، وعن سبب السؤال
ولو عاوز كمان دقة أكبر في الإجابة، فيا ريت لو خلفية عنك انت كمان، يعني تخصصك وخبرتك وكدة


----------



## ahmed es (31 يوليو 2011)

يا أخى لا ال CNC ولا PLC لغة من لغات البرمجة

ال CNC عبارة عن مكن يتحكم فيه رقميا من خلال الحاسب لتنفيذ شئ معين

أما ال PLC فهو نوع من انواع المتحكمات الرقمية "programmable logic controller" موجهه خصيصا للتحكم فى المصانع وخطوط الإنتاج

وربما تجد مكنة cnc التحكم فيها يتم من خلال PLC

فانا لا اعرف كيف تبنى شئ على سؤال انت لا تعرف كيف تسأله من الأساس؟


----------



## FABERGAS (1 أغسطس 2011)

انا عايز اعمل مشروع التخرج يكون فيه تحكم بالكمبيوتر 
وكنت عايز اعرف ايه المناسب لده انا لسه فى تالتة وتقريبا الاجازه افلت هخد فيه تلات تدريبات 
محطة كهرباء و الانتاج الحربى وشركة بترول 
والتدريب بتاع التحكم هيبقى ان شاء الله السنة اللى جاية علشان كده كنت عايز اعرف علشان ابتدى اسال
واسف لو كنت مقتدرتش اوصلكم السوال صح


----------



## ahmed es (1 أغسطس 2011)

اذن تعلم ال microcontroller 
وتعلم احدى لغات البرمجة على الكمبيوتر

يمكنك تعلم برمجة ال PLC أيضا لكن انوه الى ان الوحدة غالية الثمن ولا اعتقد انك ستكلفها لوضعها فى مشروع تخرج


----------



## FABERGAS (3 أغسطس 2011)

غالية طب لو اتقسمت على 6 (عدد افراد الفريق)
طب عايز معلومات اكتر عن الmicrocontroller 
واماكن تدريب عليها


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أغسطس 2011)

أظن أن ما يحدد اختياراتك هو ما تريد أن تفعله...
فعليك أولا أن تحدد ما تريد، ثم تعرف الفوارق بين الأنظمة المختلفة، وبعدها تختار..

المايكروكنترولر اختيار جيد في نواحي كثيرة، فالاستفادة الهندسية منه أكبر لأنه ما هو إلا معالج "خام" وعليك برمجته من الصفر، وهذا معناه أنك ستستفيد كثيرا من مشروعك هذا في معرفة الهاردوير والسوفتوير
هذا بالإضافة لرخص ثمنه
ولكن ربما أبرز عيب فيه هو أنه يناسب أكثر المشاريع الصغيرة
فالمايكروكنترولر من أبرز استعمالاته هو التحكم في الأنظمة الغير قياسية
وبالتالي يستعمل بكثرة في مشاريع الهواة
ومن ناحية أخرى تستعمله الشركات الكبرى في منتجاتها التي تنتج بكميات كبيرة، مثل الغسالات والسيارات والمايكروويف
والسبب في هذا هو أنه نتيجة للإنتاج بكميات كبيرة، فالمايكروكنترولر مناسب جدا لأنه رخيص الثمن، وتكلفة التطوير سيتم توزيعها على عدد المنتجات فتكون قليلة، وبالتالي تنفق الشركات على تطوير أنظمة بالمايكروكنترولر لأنهم يعرفون أن التكلفة النهائية ستكون قليلة
لذا فلو لم يتح لك العمل في التطوير في أحد هذه الشركات (والتي لا أعتقد بوجودها في مصر)، فلن يكون للمايكروكنترولر فائدة إلا في أن تطور مشاريعك الخاصة (على سبيل المثال، انظر الموضوع في توقيعي عن تصنيع سرفو موتور)

أما في الماكينات التي تنتج بأعداد قليلة، في بيئة صناعية، فالمطلوب هو تحكم قياسي، لأن الشركات تفضل المنتجات التي تتبع المواصفات القياسية
لذا يجد ال plc طريقه في هذه المشاريع
فللتحكم في خط إنتاج مثلا، كل ما عليك هو أن تفكر في تتابع التحكم المطلوب، ثم يتم التنفيذ على البي إل سي بسهولة، وذلك لأنك لا تنشئ البرنامج من الصفر، بل تستعمل لغة (أو وسيلة) برمجة خاصة بالبي إل سي، وبالتالي لا تحتاج لبرمجة كل سطر بنفسك كما في المايكروكنترولر
تطوير نظام تحكم على بي إل سي، ربما يستغرق ربع الوقت أو أقل لتطوير نفس نظام التحكم على مايكروكنترولر (هذه تقديرات شخصية، وليست إحصائية رسمية!!) مع الفارق أن موثوقية البي إل سي ستكون أعلى كثيرا
لذا نجد البي إل سي يستعمل بكثرة في المصانع في خطوط الإنتاج والماكينات
كما أن إعادة برمجة البي إل سي أسهل كثيرا من المايكروكنترولر، وهذا يسهل إضافة إمكانيات جديدة للماكينة أو خط الإنتاج، أو حتى تغيير الوظيفة بالكلية
لذا أظن أن معرفة البي إل سي قد تكون مفيدة لك في البحث عن عمل بعد التخرج، حيث أن هناك العديد من الشركات التي تعمل على برمجة البي إل سي في خطوط الإنتاج

أما إذا انتقلنا إلى السي إن سي، فنحن نتحدث عن شيء مختلف تماما
فالسي إن سي هي متحكمات خاصة، تتحكم في ماكينات التشغيل، بعكس البي إل سي، الذي يعتبر متحكم عام
والسي إن سي يستعمل في ماكينات الإنتاج متعددة المحاور (مثل الفريزة أو المخرطة) للتنسيق بين حركة المحاور المختلفة، بحيث تتحرك سويا بصورة تزامنية، كي يتم في النهاية إنتاج شكل معين
جدير بالذكر أن معظم ماكينات السي إن سي، تحتوي أيضا على بي إل سي للتحكم في وظائف الماكينة الأخرى الغير متعلقة بحركة المحاور (مثل فتح محبس سائل التبريد، أو تشغيل موتور التخلص من الرايش، إلخ)

في كل من البي إل سي، والسي إن سي، عليك التفرقة بين مرحلتين
الأولى هي مرحلة إعداد الماكينة، وفيها تتم برمجة البي إل سي (سواء في البي إل سي فقط، أو البي إل سي المصاحب للسي إن سي)
والثانية هي تشغيل الماكينة الفعلي، وهذا يعني التعامل مع واجهة التطبيق لبرنامج البي إل سي، وإدخال برامج تصنيع المنتجات في السي إن سي، ومن يقوم بهذا يطلق عليه مشغل الماكينة، ولا أظن أن هذا هو ما تريده من هذا المشروع

نقطة أخيرة وهي أن برمجة السي إن سي ليست وظيفة مهندس أو فني التحكم، وإنما وظيفة مهندس أو فني الإنتاج، حيث أن برمجة السي إن سي عملية إنتاجية في الأساس، فلو تخصصك هندسة إنتاج، ربما تفكر في تعلم برمجة السي إن سي، أما لو تخصصك هندسة تحكم، فلا أنصحك بتعلم برمجة السي إن سي( وتسمى أحيانا G-code)، لأنك ستكون قد ابتعدت عن مجالك، إلا في حالة واحدة، وهي أنك تنوي العمل في تطوير ماكينات السي إن سي، ولا أعتقد أن هذا المجال موجود في مصر، وحتى لو قررت فيما بعد العمل على تطوير ماكينات سي إن سي، فتعلم برمجة السي إن سي أو تعلم الجي كود أمر سهل إلى حد كبير

أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الصورة قليلا، وعليك أن تختار بناء على ما تريد عمله فعليا​


----------



## FABERGAS (18 أغسطس 2011)

لا استطيع ان اقول لك مدى استفادتى من هذا الموضوع جزاك الله كل خير فعلا
انا من خلال معلوماتك استبعدت الcnc 
وهبتدى فى الplc من اجازة نص السنة بتاعت رابعة
وشكرا جدا ياباش باش مهندس


----------

